# Late term abortion statistics?



## arapahoepark (Oct 23, 2020)

Today, I overheard a discussion today in the teacher's lounge as Colorado is voting on an amendment to ban late term abortions. The notion of personhood wasn't brought up nor were many things, though the idea of late abortion seemed repulsive to them. One line of arguing was that late-term abortions probably seldom happen, because how could one possibly decide that late?
So my question is, are there statistics on abortions by trimester? Are such records kept like how the Nazis did?


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 24, 2020)

A disturbing read from an abortion lobbyist but, sort of what I am looking for.




__





Later Abortion







www.guttmacher.org


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 26, 2020)

Found this: (I was very busy went I asked in the thread).








It’s Time for the Truth About Late-Term Abortions | National Review


The Guttmacher Institute has looked at the reasons for late-term abortion, and the reasons are chilling.




www.nationalreview.com


----------

